# City Library Architecture!



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

First the intrusive Stadthaus being built right next to Ulm Minster and now a pyramid-shaped library jutting up to ruin one of Germany's most iconic river views? :nuts:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The main library of Oslo municipality in Oslo, Norway. It was built in 1933 with Nils Reiersen as the architect. 

Here seen during construction:








https://digitaltmuseum.no/search/?aq=place:"Hammersborg"









https://digitaltmuseum.no/search/?aq=place:"Hammersborg"









https://digitaltmuseum.no/search/?aq=place:"Hammersborg"

Interior: 








https://underskog.no/kalender/10903...biblioteket-siste-kveld-m/forestilling/183031

The library was never completed according to the original plans. What was intended to become the main entrance with two wings on each side have instead become a free-standing colonnade, while what was planned to be the side entrance (seen in first two pictures) function as the main entrance today. 








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...dorffs_plass.jpg/1280px-Schandorffs_plass.jpg









https://digitaltmuseum.no/search/?aq=place:"Hammersborg"


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*Seattle | CENTRAL LIBRARY (2004) / OMA + LYM*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The library at Oslo university at Blindern. Completed in 1999 with Telje-Torp-Aasen as the architects. 









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:University_of_Oslo_library









https://digitaltmuseum.no/011102536067/universitetsbiblioteket-blindern









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:University_of_Oslo_library









https://digitaltmuseum.no/011102536067/universitetsbiblioteket-blindern









http://lmr-arkitektur.no/prosjekter/kultur/universitetsbiblioteket-i-oslo-georg-sverdrups-hus


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver Public Library Central Branch*

Designed by Moshe Safdie and DA Architects, completed in 1995.

Centred on the block, the library is a nine-story rectangular box containing book stacks and services, surrounded by a free-standing, elliptical, colonnaded wall featuring reading and study areas that are accessed by bridges spanning skylit light wells. 

The library's internal glass facade overlooks an enclosed concourse formed by a second elliptical wall that defines the east side of the site. This glass-roofed concourse serves as an entry foyer to the library and the more lively pedestrian activities at ground level. Public spaces surrounding the library form a continuous piazza with parking located below grade. 

The building's exterior resembles the Flavian Amphitheatre in Rome (better known by its later name of the Colosseum) although in fact the resemblance is to the present rather than original state of the building.









Blogspot









Living Local









Workfrom


Vancouver Public Central Library by GoToVan, on Flickr


Vancouver Library by Natalie Behring, on Flickr


----------



## TheLastGentleman (Aug 26, 2016)

Kansas City Public Library

Located in a modified bank building.


































Across the street is the library's parking garage, which has become a local landmark because of its bookshelf appearance. The titles selected were picked by the library's board of trustees from a set of suggestions from visitors.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

SHL architects http://www.shl.dk/dokk1/. 
Dokk1, central library in Aarhus, Denmark. Completed in 2015.



balthazar said:


> Dokk1 - 9. september 2014 by Aarhus Kommune, su Flickr


DOKK1 by Mohieldin Gamal, su Flickr

DOKK1 by Mohieldin Gamal, su Flickr

DOKK1 by Mohieldin Gamal, su Flickr

The Gong by artistAX, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

SHL architects, Halifax central library (Canada). 2014.



balthazar said:


> Sempre Halifax
> 
> Halifax Central Library, Nova Scotia, Canada [2000x1187] by mariorcan1, su Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

SHL architects
Halmstad. Sweden



balthazar said:


> Halmstad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Musashino Place, library near Tokyo
by kw + hg architects 
http://kwhg.co.jp/wp/?page_id=25



balthazar said:


> Musashino Place
> 
> 武蔵野プレイス, Musashino Place, Tokyo, Japan by Ken Lee, su Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## RémonM (Dec 29, 2015)

*Rotterdam Central Library (1978) by BroekBakema architects*
The Centrale Bibliotheek was one of the first buildings of significant architecture that have been built in the city of Rotterdam. Today it stands right next to the Cube Houses from the 80's and MVRDV's Markthal building.
Striking features are the open and flexible floorplans, and the facade with the glass 'waterfall' and Centre Pompidou-ish yellow tubes.









http://medias.photodeck.com/f6b37054-5223-4f7d-b2e3-43a19d632ccb/79803_xgaplus.jpg





































http://www.broekbakema.nl/alleprojecten/centrale-bibliotheek/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Thionville, France

Dominique Coulon & Associés, 2016.



balthazar said:


> ^^
> il tetto, rivestito con un manto erboso, è un giardino accessibile
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^

Thionville



balthazar said:


> ^^


----------



## Georgius (Nov 25, 2016)

National Library, Athens


















The New National Library is in the new-built Renzo Piano designed Stauros Niarchos Foundation Centre along with the National Opera.


























https://www.google.gr/url?sa=i&rct=...aw2-jIjqAG9EORpMPmMAYYh5&ust=1514995990836551


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

The Jefferson Market Branch of the New York Public Library, once known as the Jefferson Market Courthouse, is located at 425 Avenue of the Americas (Sixth Avenue), on the southwest corner of West 10th Street, in Greenwich Village. image circa 1905










Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*W 10th St - Sixth Avenue in
Greenwich Village circa 1935*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*New York Public Library Fifth Avenue between 42nd and 40th Streets.*










Courtesy of Old New York City.

*Forty Second Street looking East, New York City ca.1940s*










Courtesy of Postcards from old New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Lithuania's National Library, Vilnius*


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sydney | State Library of NSW


State Library of New South Wales by HardieBoys, on Flickr


bibliothek by Rupert Ganzer, on Flickr


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

*Biblioteca Nacional. Montevideo, Uruguay *


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

_-double post-_


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Green Square Library | Sydney


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
*Law School Library*
_(Santiago Calatrava, 2004)_







https://www.zuerich.com/de/besuchen/sehenswuerdigkeiten/rwi-bibliothek


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/nypostcards/posts/1365239563659594



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------

